# Buying MY first Dslr



## JasonBass (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello, im buying my first camera and im pretty set on the Canon EOS Rebel T3i. Im aiming to do film and photography and this seems like a good camera to start on. Im just wondering what should i buy with it in terms of accessories. i found thisCanon EOS Rebel T3I 18MP Digital SLR Camera Body with Accessory Kit - Rakuten.com Shopping (the camera alone cost 600 at best buy) but im not sure if i really need all of that, having to much early on can hold u back more than help u(my experience in music). the one thing i know i definitely want is the tripod for sure, so besides that are there any MUST have my budget is pretty much under 1000 but the T3i id be able to pickup friday anything else id have to wait a month or two(and i hate my job, im only working there for clothes and to buy a camera lol).

So yea Is the T3i the right camera for me, what accessories do i need(lenses,tripod,batteries,memory. etc.), what software do i need in terms of editing?

(First post):study::bounce: <how i feel starting my new hobby.


----------



## 71M (Feb 22, 2014)

JasonBass said:


> So yea Is the T3i the right camera for me.


 Yes.


JasonBass said:


> the one thing i know i definitely want is  the tripod for sure


 Get it.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Feb 22, 2014)

If your serious about doing video, you may want to pick up an external mic.


----------



## 71M (Feb 22, 2014)

JasonBass said:


> what accessories do i need(lenses,tripod,batteries,memory. etc.), what software do i need in terms of editing?


 

Tilt-head flash, spare memory card, CPO filter; don't worry about a strap, you can make your own out of electrical wire and stuff.


----------



## 71M (Feb 22, 2014)

*CPL filter, sorry, (not CPO filter): circular polarizer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarizing_filter_(photography)


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 23, 2014)

Photography 101: ERMERGERD! I want to buy a DSLR!


----------

